# Which is closer to Disney parks? Wyn Cypress Palms or Orange Lake's resorts?



## Carol C (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for convenience and little to no traffic congestion. Back roads are good! TIA for your vote on "which is best?"


----------



## lprstn (Nov 11, 2008)

CHOSE Orange Lake!!! definately has more to offer and is not far at all from the parks.  I've been to both, but my family request Orange Lake every time.  We only go every 4 years.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> CHOSE Orange Lake!!! definately has more to offer and is not far at all from the parks.  I've been to both, but my family request Orange Lake every time.  We only go every 4 years.



Ah...and seeing you own Wyn pts I assume you've been there too. I also own Wyn pts so was leaning that way instead of an exchange. I've been to Orange Lake but it has been at least 12 years ago...I forget everything about it.

What about the Sheraton Vistana? I know it's Orlando and not KissMe, but that would make it closer to other parks, right? More centrally located for "doing it all"?

Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## jberndt10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Why not Bonnett Creek, it's actually inside the gates, arches, whatever and newer.
We just got back from there and it was within 10 minutes to each park, actually closer to 5 minutes.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I also own at Sheraton Vistana and its close - really close and nice.  However,  I LOV Bonnet Creek as I feel like I am on Disney property and have backdoor access to the parks.

So here are my choices - in order;

- Bonnet Creek - its REALLY close to Disney Parks and you have backdoor access (I usually book at least 2 nights here in a 3 or 4 bedroom every trip)
- Orange Lake - its a lot to do onsite..great place if you are not just interested in Park hopping
- Sheraton Vistana - its closer than Orange Lake and has great amenities and pools onsite ... but feels a little over run compared to the others.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Ok, I also own at Sheraton Vistana and its close - really close and nice.  However,  I LOV Bonnet Creek as I feel like I am on Disney property and have backdoor access to the parks.
> 
> So here are my choices - in order;
> 
> ...



If you get a bad unit at Orange Lake, and we had one, it can be a miserable experience.  My rating of Orange Lake is different from lprstn's. 

Carol, if you go to Orange Lake, choose East, North or River Island areas.  Exchangers are often relegated to S. Magnolia Ct., and the hi-rise there (5 stories doesn't seem like a hi-rise, but that is what they call it).  I wouldn't stay there again in my life.  The annoyances were many.  

Bonnet Creek is lovely.  I would take that one for sure.  Or, you can deposit a small number of points to RCI and wait for last-minute inventory (if traveling in an off-season).


----------



## Kozman (Nov 11, 2008)

Silver Lake is adjacent to the park and has a backroad entrance.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 11, 2008)

Kozman said:


> Silver Lake is adjacent to the park and has a backroad entrance.



Is Silver Lake nice enough? It looks like it's "just" Silver Crown? 

As for Bonnet Crk...sigh, not enough pts or availability. I've never deposited pts for last min RCI availability...not sure how that works either. (I'm a Wyn pts newbie and still ramping up my knowledge.)

Thanks again everyone! 

P.S. I've ruled out Orange Lake for now and hope I didn't inadvertently start another great Orange Lake debate in this thread! :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2008)

Carol, Laura wanted to take pictures of Cypress Palms, so we went to the resort and she thought the units were much nicer than Disney's Boardwalk, where we were staying.  They were nice, but she doesn't get the Disney thing........ She said Boardwalk Villas (she had a 2 bedroom) were just better than a hotel room.    It's rather funny, since I worked hard to get her that trade, and then we also had another unit for us.  I thought it was wonderful at DBW.  She is definitely a fan of the Wyndham resorts.  :rofl: 

No debates about Orange Lake, please!


----------



## Nancy (Nov 11, 2008)

*VV at Parkway*

Just came back from Vacation Village at Parkway and it was quick and easy to Disney.  We were in one of the newest buildings and one of the nicest timeshares we've been in.

Nancy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Just came back from Vacation Village at Parkway and it was quick and easy to Disney.  We were in one of the newest buildings and one of the nicest timeshares we've been in.
> 
> Nancy



Nancy, we love Vacation Villages at Parkway.  The units' interiors are every bit as nice as the Marriott Grande Vista, and they always look better, too.


----------



## mecllap (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know about Cypress Palms, but stayed at OLCC once and loved it --it's very convenient to WDW, via Sherbeth road that goes right be AK (it's adjacent to AK)(altho the week we stayed there, we didn't actually go to WDW!).  Beatiful unit, and lots of fun activities onsite.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Luck of draw*

Stayed at OLCC twice, once a nice unit and once a bad unit.  This is a big resort and not all units are nice.  (Read my review)

Nancy


----------

